# 1st Annual - Bellview Smokin' for Missions backyard Cook-Off - McCalla, Alabama



## buckscent (Mar 1, 2012)

We are having our first Backyard event March 23rd-March 24th.  We will be doing Chicken, Ribs, Butts.  As well as a Peoples Choice, Best Sauce, side and dessert.  Please look at bellviewbc.org for flyer and application. Flyer has contact info  Thanks!!


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 1, 2012)

You're just South of me there ...looks like a good time.


----------



## buckscent (Mar 2, 2012)

Yea, only a couple of hours.  Come on down... There are a few guy's from H'ville coming


----------



## debbiejack (Apr 20, 2012)

Ohhh.... I missed the chance, When you will again have Backyard event. I'll surely join you from next time. Please organize it again if possible.

Miramar granite


----------

